# No Bootable Device



## Rachovsky (May 29, 2009)

I know this is a common problem, as I have searched the internet and found answers to it, but something isn't working when I try the solution. I tried to partition a Windows section on my mac but apparently my XP Installation Disc didn't work, so I just told myself I'd do it later. Now when I turn on the computer it says that whole deal about "No Bootable Device - Please Insert Startup Disc." I've read where people say to simply hit "Option/Alt" on the keyboard when turning on the computer to choose a platform, but no matter how many different ways I press "option" while starting the computer, nothing works - it simply goes back to that same black screen. Are there any suggestions that I could use that would allow me to access the Mac's system so I can delete the BootCamp and forget about installing XP? -- Just to add, I've hit both option keys upon start up, I've held them in the entire length of the gray screen, and I've even tapped the option key until it goes to the black screen, nothing works...

Thanks


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Have you tried putting in the OS X restore/install disk that came with your Mac and see if it will boot from that? SOunds like that is what you will need to do, then once the installer has loaded, you can then select the Mac OS for it to start from with Startup Disk.


----------



## MacG5User (May 28, 2008)

What he said
+ boot with os disk in & hold down C key until the gear spins.
Go to utilities/disk utility, repair disk (boot volume)

if it hangs on boot power off ant boot holding option, then select os x disk.


MacG5User


----------

